# Thank You Mr. Trump!



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

I now believe I have been looking at the Trump presidency all wrong. Trump is actually doing a great service for America and the effects of which will, eventually, make America a better nation. He has shown us a multitude of examples of poor behavior. He has shown us that the POTUS position may need some reworking on the parameters of what the person holding that office should be able to do in a unilateral capacity without some guidelines and restraints. He and his administration have exposed a multitude of legal loopholes that need to be addressed. He has shown that maybe the incoming POTUS shouldn't have to fill so many vital government positions, or choose not to. 
Trump has exposed many flaws in out traditional system that can be taken advantage of, if by chance a person of less than desirable honesty is elected and put into office. We need to thank President Trump for everyday, every tweet, every rude comment, every divisive statement he puts forth.

So we can use this thread to thank Trump for the things he's done and does that will help make America great!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I now believe I have been looking at the Trump presidency all wrong. Trump is actually doing a great service for America and the effects of which will, eventually, make America a better nation. He has shown us a multitude of examples of poor behavior. He has shown us that the POTUS position may need some reworking on the parameters of what the person holding that office should be able to do in a unilateral capacity without some guidelines and restraints. He and his administration have exposed a multitude of legal loopholes that need to be addressed. He has shown that maybe the incoming POTUS shouldn't have to fill so many vital government positions, or choose not to.
> Trump has exposed many flaws in out traditional system that can be taken advantage of, if by chance a person of less than desirable honesty is elected and put into office. We need to thank President Trump for everyday, every tweet, every rude comment, every divisive statement he puts forth.
> 
> So we can use this thread to thank Trump for the things he's done and does that will help make America great!


You do know why your President is The Donald, don't you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You do know why your President is The Donald, don't you?


Because English was not Ivana's first language. You remember the ex-wife Trump claimed was an ex-olympic skier and on of Canada's top models?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I now believe I have been looking at the Trump presidency all wrong.
> 
> This thread to thank Trump for the things he's done and does that will help make America great!


Thank you, Donald.
Thanks for having the balls to put America first.
You even turned rat around.
Never thought I'd see it.

(tear rolls down my face)


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thank you, Donald.
> Thanks for having the balls to put America first.
> You even turned rat around.
> Never thought I'd see it.
> ...


How did the meeting with Kim "put America first"?

(We are expecting another empty plumber's bucket response)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2018)

espola said:


> How did the meeting with Kim "put America first"?
> 
> (We are expecting another empty plumber's bucket response)


We are going to watch the game now, and slap you around later. 
(because you know you love it)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Because English was not Ivana's first language. You remember the ex-wife Trump claimed was an ex-olympic skier and on of Canada's top models?


Can you say  Obama and Clinton?
How do you sleep at night knowing the American people hated Obama and his policies  so much they voted for a crooked business man who cheats at golf and on his wives, grabs pussy and fucks every hot girl he meets and still gets the votes to beat a life long politician who spent a billion dollars to beat him.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 13, 2018)

Thank You President.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thank You President.


People are going to be laughing at you the rest of your life.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 13, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you the rest of your life.


We appreciate and thank those people for the laughs.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you say  Obama and Clinton?
> How do you sleep at night knowing the American people hated Obama and his policies  so much they voted for a crooked business man who cheats at golf and on his wives, grabs pussy and fucks every hot girl he meets and still gets the votes to beat a life long politician who spent a billion dollars to beat him.


Sorry, this thread is meant as an ode to Donald J Trump in appreciation for all he is doing for us. You can list grievances from your past relationships elsewhere thank you very much!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sorry, this thread is meant as an ode to Donald J Trump in appreciation for all he is doing for us. You can list grievances from your past relationships elsewhere thank you very much!


Thought so.
*KCNA: Kim Jong-un Accepts Donald Trump’s Invitation to Visit U.[URL='http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/06/12/kcna-kim-invited-trump-to-visit-north-korea-during-meeting-says-kcna/#disqus_thread'][URL='http://www.breitbart.com/video/2018/06/12/scarborough-trump-kim-summit-a-glorified-photo-op-heck-of-a-lot-better-than-expectations-6-months-ago/'][URL='http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/06/12/bernie-sanders-tulsi-gabbard-break-with-pelosi-on-trump-kim-summit-important-first-step-towards-peace/'][/URL][/URL][/URL]*
*Bernie Sanders, Tulsi Gabbard Break with Pelosi on Trump-Kim Summit*
2,400


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thought so.
> *KCNA: Kim Jong-un Accepts Donald Trump’s Invitation to Visit U.S.*
> 3,023
> *Trump Announces Suspension of U.S.-South Korea ‘War Games’*
> ...


Where is your praise? How does simply posting links pay proper homage? You need to learn how to show appreciation. This is quite, humble, unassuming place of reverence, there is no room for your loud brash, bold type a large photos. Think more Mike Pence and less wango tango.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where is your praise? How does simply posting links pay proper homage? You need to learn how to show appreciation. This is quite, humble, unassuming place of reverence, there is no room for your loud brash, bold type a large photos. Think more Mike Pence and less wango tango.


I iz what I iz.


----------



## coachsamy (Jun 13, 2018)

The Donald for all the "divisive" shit he talks, he's doing a lot of great things for this nation. He's taking care of middle (working) class, making congress work in a long term solution on DACA, exposing how useless politicians in Washington are (regardless of party), breaking of the status quo with our so called "allies", promoting peace in the Korean peninsula, having the Department of Defense ran by someone actually reputable and that knows what he's doing. Oh by the way hopefully fixes the whole Obamacare crap which the working class is footing the bill.


----------



## Booter (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I now believe I have been looking at the Trump presidency all wrong. Trump is actually doing a great service for America and the effects of which will, eventually, make America a better nation. He has shown us a multitude of examples of poor behavior. He has shown us that the POTUS position may need some reworking on the parameters of what the person holding that office should be able to do in a unilateral capacity without some guidelines and restraints. He and his administration have exposed a multitude of legal loopholes that need to be addressed. He has shown that maybe the incoming POTUS shouldn't have to fill so many vital government positions, or choose not to.
> Trump has exposed many flaws in out traditional system that can be taken advantage of, if by chance a person of less than desirable honesty is elected and put into office. We need to thank President Trump for everyday, every tweet, every rude comment, every divisive statement he puts forth.
> 
> So we can use this thread to thank Trump for the things he's done and does that will help make America great!


I agree and Trump is the perfect sap to perform this stress test.  If Trump had any sort of intellect and drive this whole shit would be pretty scary - thankfully Trump is the definition of feckless and is incapable of accomplishing anything as President other than lining his and his family's pockets which after all is the only reason he is in the White House.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Booter said:


> I agree and Trump is the perfect sap to perform this stress test.  If Trump had any sort of intellect and drive this whole shit would be pretty scary - thankfully Trump is the definition of feckless and is incapable of accomplishing anything as President other than lining his and his family's pockets which after all is the only reason he is in the White House.


It's a gilded cage in which he resides. No one envies him, the unthankful task of going out there and doing things he really doesn't want to do, saying things he doesn't want to say but feels need be said. It is a great service he is performing for this great nation and his influence will only make us stronger as we reinforce and patch up the mess left behind! He will be remembered always for the wrecking ball he is! May his days in our penal system be few for him, his administration reps and his family! Orange just maybe the new gold!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

And yet again, THANK YOU MR. TRUMP! 

“Before taking office people were assuming that we were going to War with North Korea,” Trump added. “President Obama said that North Korea was our biggest and most dangerous problem. No longer — sleep well tonight!”

Now that that's done we can bring all our troops home and station them along our borders, north and south!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Even the legendary peace keeper and negotiator Vladimir Putin is happy with the results of the historic meeting between the two great leaders! As is, now ruler for life, Xi from China!

"Russia and China have long been pushing a joint de-escalation plan that suggests Pyongyang suspend its ballistic missile program in return for the United States and South Korea ceasing large-scale missile exercises.

Peskov said the summit showed that Putin — who he said would meet Kim Yong Nam, a top official from North Korea's Supreme People's Assembly in Moscow on Thursday — had been right all along."

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/13/kremlin-says-trump-kim-summit-proves-putin-was-right-about-n-korea.html

With our troops removed and cooperation between the USA and South Korea ceased the peninsula can be happy, safe and free to do as they like!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

MAGA baby! Ain't America great now! Another family values reality star is on his way to make Nevada great again!  . . . and he credits The Donald!

Pimp Dennis Hof, the owner of half a dozen legal brothels in Nevada and star of the HBO adult reality series "Cathouse," won a Republican primary for the state Legislature on Tuesday, ousting a three-term lawmaker.

Hof celebrated his win at a party in Pahrump with Hollywood Madam Heidi Fleiss at his side. 

"It's all because Donald Trump was the Christopher Columbus for me," Hof told the Associated Press in a phone call. "He found the way and I jumped on it." 

Hof, who wrote a book titled "The Art of the Pimp," has dubbed himself "The Trump of Pahrump," and held a rally with longtime Trump adviser Roger Stone. How was in the limelight in 2015, when former NBA player Lamar Odom was found unconscious at Hof's Love Ranch brothel in Crystal, Nevada, after a four-day, $75,000 stay.

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/entertainment/09e993a2-6ed8-11e8-be97-3b5f4b46834b/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

When will these people wake up and quit reporting on what our leader says and does? It's as if they are trying to portray him as he is!

*Hours after returning from a trip where he lavished praise on one of the world's worst dictators, President Trump declared that America's biggest enemy is... "fake news."*

http://money.cnn.com/2018/06/13/media/trump-tweet-media/index.html


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> MAGA baby! Ain't America great now! Another family values reality star is on his way to make Nevada great again!  . . . and he credits The Donald!
> 
> Pimp Dennis Hof, the owner of half a dozen legal brothels in Nevada and star of the HBO adult reality series "Cathouse," won a Republican primary for the state Legislature on Tuesday, ousting a three-term lawmaker.
> 
> ...


You beat me to it.  I was going to name him  Trump Supporter of the Day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's a gilded cage in which he resides. No one envies him, the unthankful task of going out there and doing things he really doesn't want to do, saying things he doesn't want to say but feels need be said. It is a great service he is performing for this great nation and his influence will only make us stronger as we reinforce and patch up the mess left behind! He will be remembered always for the wrecking ball he is! May his days in our penal system be few for him, his administration reps and his family! Orange just maybe the new gold!


I wonder what size hat pajama boy wears?


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I now believe I have been looking at the Trump presidency all wrong. Trump is actually doing a great service for America and the effects of which will, eventually, make America a better nation. He has shown us a multitude of examples of poor behavior. He has shown us that the POTUS position may need some reworking on the parameters of what the person holding that office should be able to do in a unilateral capacity without some guidelines and restraints. He and his administration have exposed a multitude of legal loopholes that need to be addressed. He has shown that maybe the incoming POTUS shouldn't have to fill so many vital government positions, or choose not to.
> Trump has exposed many flaws in out traditional system that can be taken advantage of, if by chance a person of less than desirable honesty is elected and put into office. We need to thank President Trump for everyday, every tweet, every rude comment, every divisive statement he puts forth.
> 
> So we can use this thread to thank Trump for the things he's done and does that will help make America great!



*I will use this thread to tell you where to go.....*

*Just mentally put your mug in Mueller's place, that's how I feel about your*
*position.....Have a good day and kindly wipe off after the Shower....*


*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Thank you Mr. Trump for lowering our standard of diplomacy to that of a kindergarten sand box level, bunch of quitters just can't stand all this whining!

The U.S. ambassador to Estonia has resigned over frustrations with President Donald Trump's comments about the European Union and his treatment of Washington's European allies.

In a private Facebook message posted Friday, James D. Melville wrote: "For the President to say EU was 'set up to take advantage of the United States, to attack our piggy bank,' or that 'NATO is as bad as NAFTA' is not only factually wrong, but proves to me that it's time to go."

Melville was referring to Trump's recent comments at news conferences and on social media.

Melville stressed that a U.S. foreign service officer's "DNA is programmed to support policy and we're schooled right from the start, that if there ever comes a point where one can no longer do so, particularly if one is in a position of leadership, the honorable course is to resign."

Melville is a senior U.S. career diplomat who has served as the American ambassador in the Baltic nation and NATO member of Estonia since 2015. He has served at U.S. Embassies in Berlin, London and Moscow, among other postings.

"Having served under six presidents and 11 secretaries of state, I never really thought it would reach that point for me," he wrote, referring to a career with the State Department that started in the mid-1980s.

The U.S. Embassy in Tallinn confirmed to The Associated Press on Saturday that Melville "announced his intent to retire from the Foreign Service effective July 29 after 33 years of public service." It did not elaborate.

Foreign Policy magazine said Melville is one of the many senior U.S. diplomats who have resigned because of Trump's policies.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2018)

#MAGA


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> #MAGA


Fascism . . . MFGA . . . as Putin sets 'em up and prepares to knock 'em down!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fascism . . . MFGA . . . as Putin sets 'em up and prepares to knock 'em down!
> 
> View attachment 2863View attachment 2862


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> #MAGA


You're babbling.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Remember Newton's third law.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Remember Newton's third law.


You remember it.
You're on the losing end of it right now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You remember it.
> You're on the losing end of it right now.


We all are, your skewed perception, fostered by your need to identify with those of your fellow aggrieved and victimized sect, has you believing it's all for you. Exactly what they want you to think.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We all are, your skewed perception, fostered by your need to identify with those of your fellow aggrieved and victimized sect, has you believing it's all for you. Exactly what they want you to think.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We all are, your skewed perception, fostered by your need to identify with those of your fellow aggrieved and victimized sect, has you believing it's all for you. Exactly what they want you to think.


Winning isnt losing in my book.


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Winning isnt losing in my book.


Where are you, the Oceanside plumber with young daughters to protect, winning?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Winning isnt losing in my book.


Gotcha!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Where are you, the Oceanside plumber with young daughters to protect, winning?


My daughters can take care of themselves.
They are beautiful and talented young women.
Im am truly blessed, thank you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gotcha!


Whatever makes you happy, rat.


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My daughters can take care of themselves.
> They are beautiful and talented young women.
> Im am truly blessed, thank you.


And yet you support unreservedly an admitted assaulter of women.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Whatever makes you happy, rat.


What makes me happy is when people think for themselves and look beyond what they are fed by those pushing an agenda, try it sometime.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

*MAGA!*

http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/394859-boys-lawn-care-business-takes-off-after-cops-called

 . . . for every (negative) action there is an equal and opposite (positive) reaction.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *MAGA!*
> 
> http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/394859-boys-lawn-care-business-takes-off-after-cops-called
> 
> . . . for every (negative) action there is an equal and opposite (positive) reaction.


MAGA!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2018)

This will be interesting . . .

"There is a lot of inequality, a lot of violence in this country," said Lopez Obrador voter Hugo Carlos, 73. "This situation has to be changed."

https://www.yahoo.com/news/mexico-elections-center-disgust-corruption-violence-040938821.html?soc_trk=gcm&soc_src=69f70237-124f-3ea9-acd0-fc922af945e2&.tsrc=notification-brknews


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2018)

*






Rodent....you really do love " Belgium Showers " 
like your Idol depicted don't you....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks Mr. Trump for making us laugh again. Is there anyone else in recorded history so proudly ignorant that they broadcast it live via Twitter to all their adoring fans and those of us that see the truth?


*Cal Fire official on Trump's wildfire theories: 'I don’t know what he's getting at'*

Cal Fire official rejects Trump claim about water needed to fight wildfires

President Trump’s claim that California’s environmental policies are preventing firefighters from accessing enough water to stop the state’s wildfires has been roundly dismissed by experts and state officials.

Trump made the dubious claim that “readily available water” is being diverted into the Pacific Ocean for environmental reasons and blamed California Gov. Jerry Brown in a series of tweets.

“California wildfires are being magnified & made so much worse by the bad environmental laws which aren’t allowing massive amounts of readily available water to be properly utilized. It is being diverted into the Pacific Ocean. Must also tree clear to stop fire from spreading!” Trump tweeted on Monday.

“I cannot speak to that. I don’t know what he’s getting at. I have no idea,” McLean said. He added that California’s water policy has had “no effect to our water supply.”

On top of calling climate change a hoax, Trump has been critical of the U.S. Forest Service’s forest fire prevention campaign with Smokey Bear.


Donald J. Trump
✔
@realDonaldTrump
 Who is paying for that tedious Smokey Bear commercial that is on all the time - enough already!

11:50 PM - Jan 7, 2015
4,933
4,297 people are talking about this

Kate Poole, the senior director of the Natural Resources Defense Council’s (NRDC) water division, said it’s hard to know where to begin in responding to Trump’s tweets because they’re fundamentally wrong on many levels. She said the firefighters have plenty of water, adding that the fires are a manifestation of the effects of climate change.

“These fires are what it means in the West to live with higher temperatures, less snowpack and more frequent and intense droughts. All of those problems are a result of climate change. Where’s the president’s outrage about that? We’d even settle for a coherent policy to tackle it, rather than make it worse,” Poole told Yahoo News

She said Trump, in complaining about water “diverted” to the Pacific, seems to not understand that rivers flow downhill toward the ocean.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/cal-fire-official-trumps-wildfire-theories-dont-know-hes-getting-190012177.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thanks Mr. Trump for making us laugh again. Is there anyone else in recorded history so proudly ignorant that they broadcast it live via Twitter to all their adoring fans and those of us that see the truth?
> 
> 
> *Cal Fire official on Trump's wildfire theories: 'I don’t know what he's getting at'*
> ...


Fake News from an alarmist.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2019)

Thank you t for showing how the "honor system" isn't good enough anymore when dealing with an inept, out of control, criminal in the White House.


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thank you t for showing how the "honor system" isn't good enough anymore when dealing with an inept, out of control, criminal in the White House.


*Trump = Honor*

*Democrats = Evil*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Trump = Honor*
> 
> *Democrats = Evil*


Again you disparage a life long patriot and Republican in favor of a flimflam man with a long history of cheating, lying, bone spurs, bankruptcy, martial infidelity, etc. etc. basically a NYC clown? You are a fool.


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again you disparage a life long patriot and Republican in favor of a flimflam man with a long history of cheating, lying, bone spurs, bankruptcy, martial infidelity, etc. etc. basically a NYC clown? You are a fool.



*A. He's NOT a Republican...He's a Dirty Cop.*
*B. Patriots DO NOT SELL URANIUM TO OUR ENEMIES !*
*C. Engage in Criminal activities such as a Coup to take down a duly elected President !*


----------



## messy (Feb 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> *A. He's NOT a Republican...He's a Dirty Cop.*
> *B. Patriots DO NOT SELL URANIUM TO OUR ENEMIES !*
> *C. Engage in Criminal activities such as a Coup to take down a duly elected President !*


LOL! Hey, did you hear the Dems are running a pizza store out of a pedophilia house? How dare they?!


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> *A. He's NOT a Republican...He's a Dirty Cop.*
> *B. Patriots DO NOT SELL URANIUM TO OUR ENEMIES !*
> *C. Engage in Criminal activities such as a Coup to take down a duly elected President !*


Buddy, your giving the libtards here easy material to make sport of our cause. Mueller’s dirty, of course.  He’s trying to bring down our President by his witch hunt.  But selling uranium to the enemy?  That’s what Cancor Sores did.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again you disparage a life long patriot and Republican in favor of a flimflam man with a long history of cheating, lying, bone spurs, bankruptcy, martial infidelity, etc. etc. basically a NYC clown? You are a fool.


Patriot?
You better look that word up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2019)

Gotta thank t for bringing back 1950's lack of air quality regulation! How long until the body count starts? Birds, fish, people . . . but at least the dying coal industry will have one last gasp of polluted air!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2019)

espola said:


> How did the meeting with Kim "put America first"?
> 
> (We are expecting another empty plumber's bucket response)


Speaking of empty.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you say  Obama and Clinton?
> How do you sleep at night knowing the American people hated Obama and his policies  so much they voted for a crooked business man who cheats at golf and on his wives, grabs pussy and fucks every hot girl he meets and still gets the votes to beat a life long politician who spent a billion dollars to beat him.


Hillary’s lifetime sentence that cannot be rescinded.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hillary’s lifetime sentence that cannot be rescinded.


She has a place in your head that's for sure.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She has a place in your head that's for sure.


She does.  I’d take her over the circus that you people have to choose from.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gotta thank t for bringing back 1950's lack of air quality regulation! How long until the body count starts? Birds, fish, people . . . but at least the dying coal industry will have one last gasp of polluted air!


When did the body count stop?


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> She does.  I’d take her over the circus that you people have to choose from.


You should campaign for her.


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2019)

#MAGA. 
Mexicans Always Get Across.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2019)

messy said:


> #MAGA.
> Mexicans Always Get Across.


MAGAI


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2019)

messy said:


> #MAGA.
> Mexicans Always Get Across.


Not always.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 20, 2019)

messy said:


> You should campaign for her.


She’s in prison.


----------



## messy (Jun 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> She’s in prison.


Don’t let that stop you. 
Trump is campaigning against her, no reason you shouldn’t.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Don’t let that stop you.
> Trump is campaigning against her, no reason you shouldn’t.


She’s kinda sticky isn’t she?  Even after 2 1/2 years, you people still can’t get the residue off.  That I prefer her over anyone of the deplorables  in your nominee basket just shows how desperate you people have become.  Oh don’t worry.  My Hillary campaign has already started.  In case you haven’t noticed.


----------



## messy (Jun 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> She’s kinda sticky isn’t she?  Even after 2 1/2 years, you people still can’t get the residue off.  That I prefer her over anyone of the deplorables  in your nominee basket just shows how desperate you people have become.  Oh don’t worry.  My Hillary campaign has already started.  In case you haven’t noticed.


Good job! You and Trump can beat her this time! Maybe you’ll even win the popular vote against her.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Good job! You and Trump can beat her this time! Maybe you’ll even win the popular vote against her.


Thank you.....Mr. Trump


----------



## messy (Jun 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Thank you.....Mr. Trump


Keep us posted on what you find out about Hillary.
Maybe if you chant “lock her up” enough your team can beat her again.
By the way, my collateralized debt (also known as “debt,” most of which is collateralized, you idiot) worked well last week when I got asking for my house, at 4x what I paid for it and I used it rent-free for 22 years. Taxes will kill, though.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Keep us posted on what you find out about Hillary.
> Maybe if you chant “lock her up” enough your team can beat her again.
> By the way, my collateralized debt (also known as “debt,” most of which is collateralized, you idiot) worked well last week when I got asking for my house, at 4x what I paid for it and I used it rent-free for 22 years. Taxes will kill, though.


Speaking of locking things up. Congrats to you on setting your equity free, just to have it taxed.   You’re getting killed on taxes, by your own admission, because you don’t know what ROE is much less CLTV.  Rent free while your banker lent out your double digit interest rate monthly payment to another borrower.  Fries U, what a deal.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Speaking of locking things up. Congrats to you on setting your equity free, just to have it taxed.   You’re getting killed on taxes, by your own admission, because you don’t know what ROE is much less CLTV.  Rent free while your banker lent out your double digit interest rate monthly payment to another borrower.  Fries U, what a deal.


You're leaking oil again.


----------



## messy (Jun 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Speaking of locking things up. Congrats to you on setting your equity free, just to have it taxed.   You’re getting killed on taxes, by your own admission, because you don’t know what ROE is much less CLTV.  Rent free while your banker lent out your double digit interest rate monthly payment to another borrower.  Fries U, what a deal.


When you make profits, they are taxed as either ordinary income or capital gains. Fortunately, this profit is taxed at the latter rate. 
It was a great house and I did amazingly well on it and now I have another beautiful home. 
How does that work for you? 
Do you ever buy houses? I’m selling one in a beach town. 3 stories, panoramic ocean views, solar power. 2 years old. Probably could rent at 12,500 a month or so.
Interested?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're leaking oil again.


That’s the tea bag on your face.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 20, 2019)

messy said:


> When you make profits, they are taxed as either ordinary income or capital gains. Fortunately, this profit is taxed at the latter rate.
> It was a great house and I did amazingly well on it and now I have another beautiful home.
> How does that work for you?
> Do you ever buy houses? I’m selling one in a beach town. 3 stories, panoramic ocean views, solar power. 2 years old. Probably could rent at 12,500 a month or so.
> Interested?


Being a Landlord is not for me.  Banking is better.  I like renting out money to people like you.  I get double digit interest from you each month, you pay property taxes and insurance to protect my investment, and I get to collect simple interest in addition to amortized interest when you figure out what CLTV is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That’s the tea bag on your face.


I know you are desperate to believe the Mueller report "fully exonerated" your sacred savior, but it didn't.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Being a Landlord is not for me.  Banking is better.  I like renting out money to people like you.  I get double digit interest from you each month, you pay property taxes and insurance to protect my investment, and I get to collect simple interest in addition to amortized interest when you figure out what CLTV is.


Loan sharking eh, a $20 here a $20 there, hilarious. Who collects for you? mad-dog nono needs a job.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know you are desperate to believe the Mueller report "fully exonerated" your sacred savior, but it didn't.


That tattered net keeps coming up empty.  If not for fossil fuels you would have starved by now.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Loan sharking eh, a $20 here a $20 there, hilarious. Who collects for you? mad-dog nono needs a job.


He has one.  He says you pay on time every month.  He’s in charge of lending your double digit interest payments out as soon as they come in.  But I told him to stop.  I have a buyer for your entire loan.  No action required in your part.  I was able to capitalize on your equity and so is the loan purchaser.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Good job! You and Trump can beat her this time! Maybe you’ll even win the popular vote against her.


Not necessary in our constitutional republic...but you know that and choose to ignore it. Why?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Loan sharking eh, a $20 here a $20 there, hilarious. Who collects for you? mad-dog nono needs a job.


You need a life...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That tattered net keeps coming up empty.  If not for fossil fuels you would have starved by now.


Keep hoping against Hope.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He has one.  He says you pay on time every month.  He’s in charge of lending your double digit interest payments out as soon as they come in.  But I told him to stop.  I have a buyer for your entire loan.  No action required in your part.  I was able to capitalize on your equity and so is the loan purchaser.


Dream on.


----------



## messy (Jun 20, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Not necessary in our constitutional republic...but you know that and choose to ignore it. Why?


Same reason Trump is campaigning against Hillary in his launch rally. Maybe this time he can win the popular vote against her.


----------



## messy (Jun 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know you are desperate to believe the Mueller report "fully exonerated" your sacred savior, but it didn't.


Quite the opposite.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Quite the opposite.


t needs to stay in office to avoid years of being in court.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2019)

Finally t going against members of his cabinet is a good thing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2019)

. . . of course the aftermath shows once again the ineptitude of the t admin. This is what you get when you gut the state dept.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . of course the aftermath shows once again the ineptitude of the t admin. This is what you get when you gut the state dept.


How did you vote for Hillary?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2019)

Thank t for employing so many lobbyist as heads of the administrations they once lobbied. Cuts out the middle man.


----------



## nononono (Jun 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I now believe I have been looking at the Trump presidency all wrong. Trump is actually doing a great service for America and the effects of which will, eventually, make America a better nation. He has shown us a multitude of examples of poor behavior. He has shown us that the POTUS position may need some reworking on the parameters of what the person holding that office should be able to do in a unilateral capacity without some guidelines and restraints. He and his administration have exposed a multitude of legal loopholes that need to be addressed. He has shown that maybe the incoming POTUS shouldn't have to fill so many vital government positions, or choose not to.
> Trump has exposed many flaws in out traditional system that can be taken advantage of, if by chance a person of less than desirable honesty is elected and put into office. We need to thank President Trump for everyday, every tweet, every rude comment, every divisive statement he puts forth.
> 
> So we can use this thread to thank Trump for the things he's done and does that will help make America great!





*Go suck on a Lemon, it might*
*change your " Real " outlook....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you say  Obama and Clinton?
> How do you sleep at night knowing the American people hated Obama and his policies  so much they voted for a crooked business man who cheats at golf and on his wives, grabs pussy and fucks every hot girl he meets and still gets the votes to beat a life long politician who spent a billion dollars to beat him.



*AND....he's actually doing things to improve America.....*
*That's the biggest rub of ALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Not only did the Democrats LIE, CHEAT and STEAL in*
*am attempt to retain the office of Presidency....They *
*LOST it to the Apprentice Reality TV Star.....who's actually*
*doing something.....*

*They unloaded the WHOLE Government three letter offices on*
*him and HE STILL WON !!!!!*

*When I see all these posts from Liberals defending what they did*
*in an attempt to subvert what they CREATED it's absolutely *
*Hilarious....they picked an even worse candidate in Hillary than*
*the " Chosen One " who tried to TANK America, now they've got*
*23 Lunatics all circling in the porcelain punch bowl with no real*
* plan but bash the POTUS and anyone who supports him....*

*I'd swear it's like watching a bunch of opposing parents watch there *
*team lose for the nth time due to THEIR inability to get the players *
*to practice, get THEIR payments to the coach, get THEIR happy asses*
*to the field on time, and above all watch them berate the opposing *
*team players because of their skill even though they were TOLD the*
*team ( TRUMP ) wasn't that good....!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Keep hoping against Hope.


23 candidates worth of hope?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dream on.


Get over yourself smarty pants.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t needs to stay in office to avoid years of being in court.


Sounds good.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . of course the aftermath shows once again the ineptitude of the t admin. This is what you get when you gut the state dept.


”Dream on”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thank t for employing so many lobbyist as heads of the administrations they once lobbied. Cuts out the middle man.


Your Dadspola didn’t teach you about the revolving door?  Maybe he didn’t know.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your Dadspola didn’t teach you about the revolving door?  Maybe he didn’t know.


"We are gonna drain the swamp!"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "We are gonna drain the swamp!"


Hillary, Jim, Susan, Barack, Loretta, did I miss anyone?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hillary, Jim, Susan, Barack, Loretta, did I miss anyone?


You do enjoy being ignorant that's for sure.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do enjoy being ignorant that's for sure.


Only you people believed the swamp would be drained.  Hanapaa!!


----------



## messy (Jun 21, 2019)

My favorite thing about Trump is how he gets the uneducated people to think they’re really the smart ones, as he snows them.
It’s pretty classic and so far he’s doing a great job of serving his family and the rich, as he always intended.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 21, 2019)

messy said:


> My favorite thing about Trump is how he gets the uneducated people to think they’re really the smart ones, as he snows them.
> It’s pretty classic and so far he’s doing a great job of serving his family and the rich, as he always intended.


So he’s serving you Richie.  Lol!  Say thank you.  Another example of you arguing with yourself.  Trump looks after both the Rich and uneducated.....like you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So he’s serving you Richie.  Lol!  Say thank you.  Another example of you arguing with yourself.


You don't pay attention well do you . . . are you too broke to pay attention?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't pay attention well do you . . . are you too broke to pay attention?


Read what messpola typed.....huspola.  He typed that T is doing a good job of serving the rich like him.  Lol!!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 21, 2019)

messy said:


> My favorite thing about Trump is how he gets the uneducated people to think they’re really the smart ones, as he snows them.
> It’s pretty classic and so far he’s doing a great job of serving his family and the rich, as he always intended.


One more thing he & Obama have in common.


----------



## messy (Jun 21, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> One more thing he & Obama have in common.


I don't completely disagree.
When Obama saved the economy, he stepped up big time for rich folks.
And his pandering to the middle-class didn't work out so great for them, either.
Which makes the idiots that much dumber for calling him a socialist.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2019)

messy said:


> I don't completely disagree.
> When Obama saved the economy, he stepped up big time for rich folks.
> And his pandering to the middle-class didn't work out so great for them, either.
> Which makes the idiots that much dumber for calling him a socialist.


They are just fumbling for things to call Obama besides what they would like to say.


----------



## messy (Jun 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So he’s serving you Richie.  Lol!  Say thank you.  Another example of you arguing with yourself.  Trump looks after both the Rich and uneducated.....like you.


Hey Iz, you always sound smarter when you toss around your letter jumbles. C’mon big fella, what are they again? ROI, ROE, PC, ABC? 
Your letters make you feel rich and educated, don’t they?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Iz, you always sound smarter when you toss around your letter jumbles. C’mon big fella, what are they again? ROI, ROE, PC, ABC?
> Your letters make you feel rich and educated, don’t they?


I actually never sound smarter when I’m talking to you.  I finished 3rd grade math a long time ago.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Read what messpola typed.....huspola.  He typed that T is doing a good job of serving the rich like him.  Lol!!


You don't pay attention well do you . . . are you too broke to pay attention?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do enjoy being ignorant that's for sure.


Why are you trying to fix dumbass racists?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't pay attention well do you . . . are you too broke to pay attention?


Maybe you can post something to help messpola with his gratitude for T to only pay attention to rich folks like himself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 21, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> Why are you trying to fix dumbass racists?


Oh look!  MakeAspola!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Maybe you can post something to help messpola with his gratitude for T to only pay attention to rich folks like himself.


You don't pay attention well do you . . . are you too broke to pay attention?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't pay attention well do you . . . are you too broke to pay attention?


2 cents annually work for you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2019)

Thanks mr t for bringing the world standing of all our adversaries and many other bottom feeders up a few notches. Kim thanks you, Iran thanks you, Erdogan thanks you, Duda thanks you, Duterte thanks you, el-Sisi thanks you and of course Putin has you by the balls.


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thanks mr t for bringing the world standing of all our adversaries and many other bottom feeders up a few notches. Kim thanks you, Iran thanks you, Erdogan thanks you, Duda thanks you, Duterte thanks you, el-Sisi thanks you and of course Putin has you by the balls.


Putin's clever plan for making t look like an idiot -- do nothing except smile quietly when t does it to himself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thanks mr t for bringing the world standing of all our adversaries and many other bottom feeders up a few notches. Kim thanks you, Iran thanks you, Erdogan thanks you, Duda thanks you, Duterte thanks you, el-Sisi thanks you and of course Putin has you by the balls.


You don't pay attention well do you . . . are you too broke to pay attention?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Putin's clever plan for making t look like an idiot -- do nothing except smile quietly when t does it to himself.


Q.E.D.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Q.E.D.


No, actually Putin has done it few times now, you just can't t pay attention.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, actually Putin has done it few times now, you just can't t pay attention.


You don't pay attention well do you . . . are you too broke to pay attention?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

RUSSIA INVESTIGATION

TRUMP, on special counsel Robert Mueller's upcoming testimony to Congress, now set for July 24: "They also want to interview the highly ... conflicted and compromised Mueller again." — tweets Thursday.

THE FACTS: Trump makes a groundless charge, as he often does, that Mueller was "highly conflicted and compromised." Mueller, a longtime Republican, was cleared by the Justice Department's ethics experts to lead the Russia investigation.

Trump typically cites a business dispute with Mueller and asserts that Mueller wanted the FBI director position, but that Trump rejected him.

But according to the special counsel's report , when Trump previously complained privately to aides that Mueller would not be objective, the advisers, including then-White House chief strategist Steve Bannon, then-White House counsel Don McGahn and Reince Priebus, chief of staff at the time, rejected his complaints of an alleged business dispute and possible bad feelings over the FBI job as not representing "true conflicts." Bannon called the claims "ridiculous."

Bannon told Mueller's investigators that while the White House had invited Mueller to speak to the president about the FBI and thought about asking him to become director again, Mueller did not come in looking for a job. Mueller was FBI director from 2001 to 2013.

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/ap-fact-check-trump-eco-115951030.html


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> RUSSIA INVESTIGATION
> 
> TRUMP, on special counsel Robert Mueller's upcoming testimony to Congress, now set for July 24: "They also want to interview the highly ... conflicted and compromised Mueller again." — tweets Thursday.
> 
> ...



*You are regurgitating again.............slow down and THINK before posting.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> RUSSIA INVESTIGATION
> 
> TRUMP, on special counsel Robert Mueller's upcoming testimony to Congress, now set for July 24: "They also want to interview the highly ... conflicted and compromised Mueller again." — tweets Thursday.
> 
> ...


How many more days now?
I lost track.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many more days now?
> I lost track.


Story telling time.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 22, 2019)

https://twitter.com/TuckrtheTrucker/status/1153431394858819586?s=20


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2019)

*Overheard from a Democrat :*

*




*

*" Borders...We don't need no stinkin Borders...! "*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2019)

Thank you t for bringng all the racist scrum out into the light . . . like yourself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thank you t for bringng all the racist scrum out into the light . . . like yourself.


Don't forget Pelosi and the 4 horse women.


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thank you t for bringng all the racist scrum
> out into the light . . . like yourself.









*Waaa....Muthafuckin ...Waaa...*
*The " Little Racist Rod Buster " is Butt Hurt..!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2019)

Stock market plunge, thanks t.


----------



## nononono (Aug 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Stock market plunge, thanks t.



*Hey Shit Starter....do some research...China is a currency manipulator*
*and this administration isn't putting up with their shit .....as a matter of fact*
*if they continue to devalue their currency their economy will implode very*
*soon...*

*The Globalist DO NOT WANT THAT BECAUSE THEY ARE FULLY INVESTED*
*IN COLLAPSING OUR ECONOMY TO SET CHINA UP AS A WORLD LEADER !*

*Look it it up 5 ' 2 " Shit Starter....*

*Here's a little preview below :*

*



*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Stock market plunge, thanks t.


Isn’t that what you people wanted?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Isn’t that what you people wanted?


For t to end the Obama economy? No.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> For t to end the Obama economy?
> No.


*Obama had no economy....*
*How can someone end what was not there....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Obama had no economy....*
> *How can someone end what was not there....*


Oh are you broke like dizzy?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> For t to end the Obama economy? No.


The Obama new norm of 1.5 to 2 % growth...that new norm of high unemployment?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Obama new norm of 1.5 to 2 % growth...that new norm of high unemployment?


Then explain how the economy got to where it is from the depths of the great recession.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh are you broke like dizzy?


*That would have been a question to ask businesses*
* during Obama's run....*

*I'm fine.....and maybe you should look at the present*
*economy....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *That would have been a question to ask businesses*
> * during Obama's run....*
> 
> *I'm fine.....and maybe you should look at the present*
> *economy....!*


How did the "present economy" get to where it is after the great recession?


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How did the "present economy" get to
> where it is after the great recession?












*Jan 20, 2017.......................................................................................................2019*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 6, 2019)

Her sentiments represent a tangled conflict that's unfolded since Barack Obama announced his $500 million presidential center would be built in Jackson Park, near Lake Michigan and where he started his political career, taught law and got married: *Could the legacy library of the nation's first black president propel the displacement of thousands of low-income black families right in his backyard?*

With construction looming and signs the neighborhood is already changing, residents are fiercely seeking safeguards for the place they also call home. The clash was the catalyst for one activist to become an alderwoman and led to both a ballot question gauging support and a resident-protections ordinance that could see a City Council vote within weeks, though itschances of succeeding are uncertain.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How did the "present economy" get to where it is after the great recession?


Counterfeit money a.k.a. QE.  Funny how you people are against the rich but not against QE that makes the rich insanely rich.  You people like arguing with yourselves.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Jan 20, 2017.......................................................................................................2019*


Where are demarcations denoting the years? Can't be honest can you.


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where are demarcations denoting the years?
> Can't be honest can you.


*When I walk the 
 " Dogs " I let them have a " Little "*
*loose leash time.....Enjoy...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *When I walk the *
> *" Dogs " I let them have a " Little "*
> *loose leash time.....Enjoy...!*


Like all of you t disciples you have nothing but lies and falsehoods.


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like all of you t disciples you have
> nothing but lies and falsehoods.


*" Lies and Falsehoods " .....*

*Hmmm ...my " Hounds " disagree with thee....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2020)

Over the weekend, Republican Steve Schmidt, who ran John McCain's 2008 campaign for president, was interviewed on MSNBC.
In response to a very general question regarding the Trump Presidency, Mr. Schmidt spoke for two solid minutes and gave the most insightful and brutally honest response of what the Trump Presidency has done to our great country.
“Donald Trump has been the worst president this country has ever had. And, I don't say that hyperbolically. He is. But he is a consequential president. And, he has brought this country in three short years to a place of weakness that is simply unimaginable if you were pondering where we are today from the day where Barack Obama left office. And, there were a lot of us on that day who were deeply skeptical and very worried about what a Trump presidency would be. But this is a moment of unparalleled national humiliation, of weakness.”
"When you listen to the President, these are the musings of an imbecile. An idiot. And I don't use those words to name call. I use them because they are the precise words of the English language to describe his behavior. His comportment. His actions. We've never seen a level of incompetence, a level of ineptitude so staggering on a daily basis by anybody in the history of the country whose ever been charged with substantial responsibilities.”
"It's just astonishing that this man is president of the United States. The man, the con man, from New York City. Many bankruptcies, failed businesses, a reality show, that branded him as something that he never was. A successful businessman. Well, he's the President of the United States now, and the man who said he would make the country great again. And he's brought death, suffering, and economic collapse on truly an epic scale."
"And, let's be clear. This isn't happening in every country around the world. This place. Our place. Our home. Our country. The United States. We are the epicenter. We are the place where you're the most likely to die from this disease. We're the ones with the most shattered economy. And we are, because of the fool that sits in the Oval Office behind the Resolute Desk.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2020)

Only in trumps America or maybe a banana republic or some other dictatorship. 









						Anthony Fauci Reveals ‘Serious Threats’ To Himself, His Family
					

"it’s a little bit disturbing," said the prominent coronavirus expert of the venomous attacks that require him and his family to have extra security.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Only in trumps America or maybe a banana republic or some other dictatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*You love to project what your Party is doing to AMERICA don't you....*
*Why can't you just be honest and say you despise this Country....
Stop being a Big Pink Pussy....Man up and say how you really feel...!
It ooooozes from everyone of your posts ...*

*And that little twerp you Criminals seeded into the White House ......
Take that be-speckled wanna be Doctor back...

Awwww.....the poor " Little " lying Brooklyn shitbag....*
*He should call Al Sharpton with his Tawana Brawley " style " 
accusations....

Death Threats....no one threatened that piece of garbage....
They told him to get off the field after that horrible attempt...
No  one threatened that piece of garbage.....no one !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2022)

Putin’s puppet may through his awkward and clumsy ways done a great disservice to his puppeteer by exposing us in the US directly to the influence of Autocracy inc.








						The Bad Guys Are Winning
					

If the 20th century was the story of slow, uneven progress toward the victory of liberal democracy over other ideologies—communism, fascism, virulent nationalism—the 21st century is, so far, a story of the reverse.




					www.theatlantic.com
				




Maybe if I post this more than once it may actually be read. Here’s hoping against hope!


----------

